
Show HN: 1984 - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/cover/nineteen-eighty-four-by-george-orwell
======
bananicorn
The css3 3d-transform is pretty damn cool, honestly! And the effects when
opening the book remind me of issuu, but it feels really nice and clean to me.

I guess I'd read on if I had the time right now - might try it from my phone
later on.

